
Do you still buy computer books? - clintonforbes
http://clintonforbes.blogspot.com/2007/03/do-you-still-buy-computer-books.html
======
jward
I still go for dead tree on most subjects I'm interested in. I rarely read
them all the way through however. For me they're mostly meditative aids that
help me sort out my thoughts when I run into a wall.

When I'm stuck I can only bang my head against the problem for so long until I
get frustrated. Having a dead tree version lets me completely leave the
computer behind. Reading about anything related helps my mind reorganize and
regroup. After an hour or so with my nose in a book I have at minimum an idea
of something new to try.

Also, the book store I go to is in the same building Bioware was based out for
many years. It's just a reminder to me of success that was born just a few
blocks from me.

------
dfranke
I've stopped buying books on specific tools / programming languages. I can
almost always find better information online. (Ruby is one exception: you
pretty much need the pick-axe book). safari.oreilly.com is a great resource
when nothing else is available. However, I still regularly purchase books on
"higher" topics like algorithms or mathematical abstractions, the sort of
books that I'm more likely to find in my university's bookstore than at Barnes
& Noble.

